# World Community Grid Summer Challenge



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys!  It's that time again!  I hear you guys asking, what time?  Challenge time! 

In celebration of the 4th of July (for TPU's American members) and the Captain's (Chicken Patty) birthday, we have a midsummer team challenge.  I know, I know, summer is hardly the best time for a challenge, so this isn't going to be a drawn-out month-long event.  Instead, we're planning for a three-day event--we're thinking 8PM EST on Friday to 8PM EST on Monday.

Our goal?  Best the summer heat and post a three million point day during this time period (multiple three million point days would be even better!).  That means it's time to fire up your crunching rigs!

As far as prizes go, we don't have a lot this go-around.  So far, we have:
- $25 via PayPal (Norton)
- 3x+ Windows 7 Professional license keys ([Ion])
- Cooler Master Hyper 212+ (ThE_MaD_ShOt)
- Serious Sam Complete Pack (Vinska)
- $25 via PayPal (BarbaricSoul)
- Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed (dank1983man420)
- Natural Selection 2 (james888)
- Earth 2160 (manofthem)
- Arma3 Alpha Lite (manofthem)
- $10 via PayPal (manofthem)
- Far Cry3 Blood Dragon (ChristTheGreat)

If you want to throw in other prizes (games, etc) please send me a PM (or Norton or Chicken Patty).

*Prize Requirements*:  You need to crunch during the contest period.  There is no points requirement, just that you crunch this weekend!

Crunch on!  







Please post here with your WCG username if you're interested in taking part in the competition!

The Challenge


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2013)

Count me in- my fleet will be running at 100% for the duration. May even go for 110% on a couple of rigs


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh yea count me in guys!! 

In fact this works out perfect! I will have an i3 2100 up and running today! That will give me 3 rigs crunching for the challenge.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2013)

Count me in.  Also Pm incoming on a prize donation.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

Norton said:


> Count me in- my fleet will be running at 100% for the duration. May even go for 110% on a couple of rigs


That's the spirit!  Thanks for the enthusiasm!



stinger608 said:


> Oh yea count me in guys!!
> 
> In fact this works out perfect! I will have an i3 2100 up and running today! That will give me 3 rigs crunching for the challenge.


Great!  Depending on how my sales progress, I'll have up to five of the i3 2100s going--maybe the 2700k too 


ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Count me in.  Also Pm incoming on a prize donation.



Got it, thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 3, 2013)

im always in for a challenge  BTW anyone heard from Manofthem? still havent received the Headset from the last challenge.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 3, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im always in for a challenge  BTW anyone heard from Manofthem? still havent received the Headset from the last challenge.



No, we haven't heard from him for a while


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 3, 2013)

I do hope all is well with him.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 3, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I do hope all is well with him.



yea thats the most important thing atm


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Bow (Jul 3, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Hey guys!  It's that time again!  I hear you guys asking, what time?  Challenge time!
> 
> In celebration of the 4th of July (for TPU's American members) and the Captain's (Chicken Patty) birthday, we have a midsummer team challenge.  I know, I know, summer is hardly the best time for a challenge, so this isn't going to be a drawn-out month-long event.  Instead, we're planning for a three-day event--we're thinking 8PM EST on Friday to 8PM EST on Monday.
> 
> ...



Going to create the challenge on the WCG site shortly.  I won't participate in the drawing this time.  I won the H60 last time and I got three rigs going already.  I'll leave a spot open to someone else 

EDIT:  Link to the challenge http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=6021


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in, I will even put my old Asus laptop up and running. I'll even take out the 720qm and put the old i7-920xm back in, a 1 hour process.


----------



## mauriek (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm still crunching since the last challenge, so i'm in too, same user name.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in and PM sent to Ion for $25 Paypal prize donation.


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks guys!  This is shaping up to be an exciting event!


----------



## sabre23 (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## volkor (Jul 5, 2013)

count me too


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> BTW anyone heard from Manofthem? still havent received the Headset from the last challenge.



An alien once said, "HE LIVES!!!"  

I'm back and just in time for another challenge.  I fired up my other PC (which hasn't been doing much at all lately), so count me in for 2 rigs.  

I finally managed to ship the headset today (I PM'd you a bit ago about it), and I'm terribly sorry for the horrendous delay.

Glad to see all the members still crunching strong, and thanks to Ion for organizing another event!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 5, 2013)

Since it will be cooler, I shouldn't have an issue participating. 

I'll look and see if I have anything I can add to the prize pool, too.

^Welcome back


----------



## manofthem (Jul 5, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Since it will be cooler, I shouldn't have an issue participating.
> 
> I'll look and see if I have anything I can add to the prize pool, too.
> 
> ^Welcome back



Thanks  

I too will see if I can donate something too; I'll be getting back to Ion later.  I promise I will be better than last time


----------



## Nordic (Jul 5, 2013)

THE HEAT GUYS THINK ABOUT THE HEAT!!!

Im always crunching anyways... Im in.

Nice to see you back manofthem. Hope the Bermuda triangle was to your liking...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 5, 2013)

manofthem said:


> An alien once said, "HE LIVES!!!"
> 
> I'm back and just in time for another challenge.  I fired up my other PC (which hasn't been doing much at all lately), so count me in for 2 rigs.
> 
> ...



You're back!  Hallelujah!  Welcome again!  We were worried about you!

Glad to have you for the competition


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You're back!  Hallelujah!  Welcome again!  We were worried about you!
> 
> Glad to have you for the competition



 exactly bro! We were all getting pretty concerned about your well being Manofthem!!!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You're back!  Hallelujah!  Welcome again!  We were worried about you!
> 
> Glad to have you for the competition



What [Ion] and others said! -

Damn good to see you posting again sir, we missed you around here


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 5, 2013)

hey manofthem, happy to see you man.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 6, 2013)

only crunching on the 3570K as its in my bedroom which is in the basement and temps are cooler.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 6, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> only crunching on the 3570K as its in my bedroom which is in the basement and temps are cooler.



That's still no slouch, and it's appreciated.  I'm sure it does far better than any of my HP systems


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm pushing my laptops 3720qm cpu to 4.1 for this weekend, then its back to 3.9.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 7, 2013)

Count me in, though I'm still crunching at 100% from trying to keep up with Kai and Bill


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

yotano211 said:


> I'm pushing my laptops 3720qm cpu to 4.1 for this weekend, then its back to 3.9.


That really is so enormously high for a laptop--I'm astonished that it doesn't spontaneously combust! 


t_ski said:


> Count me in, though I'm still crunching at 100% from trying to keep up with Kai and Bill



I'm glad to hear that I'm making it difficult for you 
I like to think that I'm presenting a challenging and moving target


----------



## xvi (Jul 7, 2013)

I could use an extra Win 7 key, if no one minds and luck is on my side. Fired up my X2 for a few extra points.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 7, 2013)

decided to put the i5 2400 on 50% and temps are around 60C so i have 2 rigs going off and on


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 7, 2013)

xvi said:


> I could use an extra Win 7 key, if no one minds and luck is on my side. Fired up my X2 for a few extra points.


I'll have to check later tonight and see how many W7 keys I have.  Might be more than three to go around 


AlienIsGOD said:


> decided to put the i5 2400 on 50% and temps are around 60C so i have 2 rigs going off and on



Well, 50% is much better than 0%


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 7, 2013)

i only wish to be put in draws for the paypal and win7 prizes


----------



## dank1983man420 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a steam key for Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed I would like to add to the giveaway if it's not too late.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2013)

I will throw in a copy of Natural Selection 2. It is sitting in my steam inventory waiting to be played.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok so it's not much but I have 2 gifts in my Steam to throw in: Earth 2160 and Arma3 Alpha Lite.  

I figure I can add in $10 PP contribution also, though I know it's not too big of a deal 

A big thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Ok so it's not much but I have 2 gifts in my Steam to throw in: Earth 2160 and Arma3 Alpha Lite.
> 
> I figure I can add in $10 PP contribution also, though I know it's not too big of a deal
> 
> A big thanks to all the contributors.





james888 said:


> I will throw in a copy of Natural Selection 2. It is sitting in my steam inventory waiting to be played.





dank1983man420 said:


> I have a steam key for Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed I would like to add to the giveaway if it's not too late.


You guys are all awesome--thanks so much!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2013)

I just remembered I had a copy of Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon from the last give away I could throw in. Do the codes for those expire? There was that thread about something ubisoft expiring something thread. I don't want to add an expired code.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> I just remembered I had a copy of Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon from the last give away I could throw in. Do the codes for those expire? There was that thread about something ubisoft expiring something thread. I don't want to add an expired code.



If you can ascertain whether or not it's expired, I'll add it in as appropriate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the contributions fellas!  Gotta love TPU!


----------



## Nordic (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you can ascertain whether or not it's expired, I'll add it in as appropriate



The only way I can find out if it is still usable is to try to use the code myself. I'll just hang on to it for now.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> - Serious Sam Complete Pack (Vinska)



For the record, this pack contains:


Serious Sam Classic: The First Encounter
Serious Sam Classic: The Second Encounter
Serious Sam HD: The First Encounter
Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter
Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter - Legend of the Beast DLC
Serious Sam 2
Serious Sam 3: BFE
Serious Sam 3: Jewel of the Nile DLC
Serious Sam Double D
Serious Sam: The Random Encounter
It should also later "upgrade itself" and net the person with this pack _Serious Sam: Revolution_ when it gets released.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

Vinska said:


> For the record, this pack contains:
> 
> 
> Serious Sam Classic: The First Encounter
> ...



Wow, that's quite the collection!  Drawing should happen late-ish tonight (by 12AM EST or so)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> I just remembered I had a copy of Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon from the last give away I could throw in. Do the codes for those expire? There was that thread about something ubisoft expiring something thread. I don't want to add an expired code.



Is it from the Amd Bundle? If so I don't think they have an expiration date. I let my coupon thingy sit in my drawer for a few months and forgot about it. I was looking for something else and stumbled across it and it still worked like a charm.


Oh btw it is a great game. In the game I am currently in the room after you destroy the eggs. The room that you end up with the slow elevator and the Dragon. I figured taking the dragon out won't be to hard. I just want to do it with style. I have already played with it and flipped it off a few times. The "C4000" or is going to come in handy here.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 8, 2013)

Count me in!!! and PM sent to Norton


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Count me in!!! and PM sent to Norton



Cool, glad to have you!


----------



## Norton (Jul 8, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Count me in!!! and PM sent to Norton



Thanks for the Far Cry3 Blood Dragon game donation



[Ion] said:


> Cool, glad to have you!



Definitely! 

[Ion] can you add ChristTheGreat's donation to the prize pool in the OP?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 8, 2013)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the Far Cry3 Blood Dragon game donation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done!  Thanks!


----------



## yotano211 (Jul 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That really is so enormously high for a laptop--I'm astonished that it doesn't spontaneously combust!
> 
> 
> I'm glad to hear that I'm making it difficult for you
> I like to think that I'm presenting a challenging and moving target



The processor is a  3720QM QBC1 ES unlocked, the OEM 3920xm is known to do about 4.5 easily. I have a alienware m18x r2 so the cooling system can handle it. I love this laptop, its a beast.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 8, 2013)

If it's not too late, I would like to enter the contest lol. My 2600K locked up over the weekend again so my PPD wasn't as good as it could have been.


----------



## d1nky (Jul 8, 2013)

damn im pissed i missed this one!

you guys been kind of quiet lol.... 

good luck all!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> If it's not too late, I would like to enter the contest lol. My 2600K locked up over the weekend again so my PPD wasn't as good as it could have been.



Sorry to hear about that.  You're in; I'll have prizes drawn shortly!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

Alright, the prizes are drawn (in bold)! 

- $25 via PayPal (Norton) - *BarbaricSoul*
- 3x+ Windows 7 Professional license keys ([Ion]) - *MadShot, Bow, manofthem*
- Cooler Master Hyper 212+ (ThE_MaD_ShOt) - *t_ski*
- Serious Sam Complete Pack (Vinska) - *james888*
- $25 via PayPal (BarbaricSoul) - *theonedub*
- Sonic and All-Stars Racing Transformed (dank1983man420) - *xvi*
- Natural Selection 2 (james888) - *Jstn7477*
- Earth 2160 (manofthem) - *sabre23*
- Arma3 Alpha Lite (manofthem) - *ChristTheGreat*
- $10 via PayPal (manofthem) - *stinger608*
- Far Cry3 Blood Dragon (ChristTheGreat) - *adulaamin*

Winners of my Windows 7 keys, expect a PM tomorrow morning!  Everyone else, please PM the donor of your prize!


Thanks guys, this has been fun!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

T send my your addy again in pm buddy so I can get this cooler out to you.   And congrats to all.


----------



## Norton (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats to the winners! 

@BarbaricSoul- since you won my pp gift and theonedub won yours, do you want me to send mine direct to theonedub?

I'll send you guys a PM


----------



## manofthem (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats to all the winners 

Obviously a big Thank You to [Ion] for orchestrating the challenge and all the prizes, and another big thank you to all those that contributed to the challenge, both prize wise and crunching wise.  

[Ion], thanks for the key, that's a pretty awesome thing to win  


edit: I PM'd the winners of the items I donated, so just give me a holler back to be taken care of


----------



## t_ski (Jul 9, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> T send my your addy again in pm buddy so I can get this cooler out to you.   And congrats to all.



WOOHOO!!! Awesome, and done


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll pm Jstn7477 about Natural Selection 2. Awaiting pm from vinska.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 9, 2013)

james888 said:


> I'll pm Jstn7477 about Natural Selection 2. Awaiting pm from vinska.



PM read, friend request sent.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> PM read, friend request sent.



This guy is quick. It is sent and done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 9, 2013)

AS USUAL, CONGRATS TO ALL WHO PARTICIPATED, WHO CONTRIBUTED ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.  WHY CONGRATS?  BECAUSE WE ARE ALL WINNERS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.  I AM BLESSED TO BE PART OF THIS TEAM.  KEEP UP THE KICK ASS JOB FELLAS!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 9, 2013)

james888 said:


> Awaiting pm from vinska.


Outrageous! Shouldn't it be the other way round? I mean, [Ion] said:


[Ion] said:


> Everyone else, please PM the donor of your prize!


LOL JOKING!  PM imminent 

EDIT: Game pack sent and claimed! All went well!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 9, 2013)

good job guys and congrats to prize winners


----------



## Nordic (Jul 9, 2013)

Received Serious Sam


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 9, 2013)

Great job everyone. 



Norton said:


> @BarbaricSoul- since you won my pp gift and theonedub won yours, do you want me to send mine direct to theonedub?



That would be just fine Norton


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks all. and congrats to all Winners


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 9, 2013)

t_ski said:


> WOOHOO!!! Awesome, and done



Received and will ship cooler out tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 9, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Congrats to all the winners
> 
> Obviously a big Thank You to [Ion] for orchestrating the challenge and all the prizes, and another big thank you to all those that contributed to the challenge, both prize wise and crunching wise.
> 
> ...


This was an easy challenge to run--relatively few prizes, a short time period, and relatively few entrants.  And there was no minimum points requirement, so I didn't have to track before & after points.  I'm hoping that we can have another big one when it cools down a bit--October maybe 

Gladly!  I get them really cheap, and Windows 7 licenses are almost always useful 


Vinska said:


> Outrageous! Shouldn't it be the other way round? I mean, [Ion] said:
> 
> LOL JOKING!  PM imminent
> 
> EDIT: Game pack sent and claimed! All went well!


----------



## adulaamin (Jul 9, 2013)

Congrats to all winners and a big thanks to all who donated prizes! Got my prize from ChristTheGreat. Let's keep on crunching!


----------



## theonedub (Jul 11, 2013)

Great contest, thanks to everyone for putting it together and getting it done  My prize will likely go towards a new modular cable set from Seasonic for my PSU


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Received and will ship cooler out tomorrow.



Got the cooler today 

I wasn't even expecting it to be, but it's brand new


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Got the cooler today
> 
> I wasn't even expecting it to be, but it's brand new



 Yeah I accidentally ordered 2 when I was doing my last build. So I figured I would donate to the next contest we had.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 17, 2013)

It's workin'


----------

